# FLAPPER EPISODE: Treats for Everyone



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*This week, everyone gets treats.
http://www.mrflapper.com/060709.htm

*


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL...Watermelon as a treat, I wouldn't have thought of this for ducks. They all sure did seem to enjoy that. Do they eat the seeds?

Flapper and gang are a pampered and much loved group there, thanks for the latest installment


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What an adorable bunch of watermellon devourers!  

They sure work well together when they are eating.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wonderful episode.
Had no idea they enjoy watermelons.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful, as always! Thanks!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Loved seeing them all chow down on that watermelon! What a perfect treat for a summer's day. 

Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YEA! Another Flapper and friends adventure! 

So glad they finally got their treats! Such fun!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

They really love watermelon, that is so cute. Now I'm hungry for watermelon.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mr. Flapper, I absolutely, positively love you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Mr. Flapper, I absolutely, positively love you.



LOL I'm with you, Maggie! He does have "something special" about him doesn't he! Such a handsome guy!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Now, I don't know ducks very well but I think I might see a symptom that should possibly be checked into by a local vet or maybe a very good duck rehabber: I think the bird may be spoiled rotten. 

I could be wrong, of course, but I still think it's worth getting an official opinion.

Pidgey


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> Now, I don't know ducks very well but I think I might see a symptom that should possibly be checked into by a local vet or maybe a very good duck rehabber: I think the bird may be spoiled rotten.
> 
> I could be wrong, of course, but I still think it's worth getting an official opinion.
> 
> Pidgey


I think they are just well pampered. 

Trish, you do an awesome job of presenting the different personalities of the birds. Thanks so much for sharing!

When I fed watermelon to our cavies, the juice ran down the sides of their mouths. At least ducks don't mind being washed off!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Now, I don't know ducks very well but I think I might see a symptom that should possibly be checked into by a local vet or maybe a very good duck rehabber: *I think the bird may be spoiled rotten*.
> 
> Gee, ya think, Pidgey?
> 
> ...


Where in the world would you get an impression like that?  Flapper is also a natural "ham."


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

TerriB said:


> When I fed watermelon to our cavies, the juice ran down the sides of their mouths. At least ducks don't mind being washed off!


Terri, your comment made me think of one of my sweet guinea pigs, who has since passed on. She had become very sick....too sick to eat by herself. During that time I had to syringe feed her a liquid diet. It was the cutest thing to squirt some food into her mouth and watch that little mouth "chewing." Of course, because it was liquid, it was a little messy and some would seep out of her mouth. She would sit there very still, like a little lady, when I would take a napkin and dab the mess off after each mouthful. It was the most endearing thing. Of course, I was sad that she was sick, but she and I bonded big time during those feedings. It is a sweet memory and I thank you for helping me remember it.

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lin Hansen said:


> Terri, your comment made me think of one of my sweet guinea pigs, who has since passed on. She had become very sick....too sick to eat by herself. During that time I had to syringe feed her a liquid diet. It was the cutest thing to squirt some food into her mouth and watch that little mouth "chewing." Of course, because it was liquid, it was a little messy and some would seep out of her mouth. She would sit there very still, like a little lady, when I would take a napkin and dab the mess off after each mouthful. It was the most endearing thing. Of course, I was sad that she was sick, but she and I bonded big time during those feedings. It is a sweet memory and I thank you for helping me remember it.
> 
> Linda


So sorry she was so ill - I seem to bond so strongly to the ones requiring nursing care. They are one of my favorite animals. Although not very clever, they have a high emotional quotient. I was amazed by how LOUD a sound could come from their little mouths if they knew you were bringing something delicious, like dandelions!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Wheek, Wheek!*

Guinea Pigs are wonderful little creatures .. I have had some come in as rescues and must say that each and every one of them stole my heart. They are totally precious little beings.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Wheek, Wheek!
> Terry


Yep, that's them exactly! Now I have this urge to go pick some dandelions. 

Actually, Mr Flapper's eyes have a very similar expression to the cavies - open, eager, and expecting good things, which we have the fun of providing!


----------

